# Olympic Equestrian Games!



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'm going to have to be rooting for Charlotte and Carl in the dressage but I'll be torn between the UK and the US Teams in the showjumping even though I'm a long time fan of John Whittaker, I know more about the British Eventers than I do the US team so I think I'll be cheering them on too.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

I'll just be glad if they don't have to euthanize any more horses because of Glanders. Two Olympic horses that were in quarantine have been put down so far and the games haven't even started.
This is sickening especially when you consider that Glanders had been wiped out in N. America and most civilized countries since 1940. I hope we don't see this terrible disease come back to haunt us in the US.

The national press hasn't mentioned this but it's all over the equine press.

Olympics equestrian sports have to live with glanders scare in Rio ? MercoPress


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

Rooting for Charlotte in Dressage, not rooting for anyone specific in Eventing as I dont follow it enough to know much other than the most famous names. Rooting for the Dutch team in showjumping, and also for Argentine Matias Albarracin since he rides at our 'sister' stable and I've met him a couple of times, he's a really nice guy 

Has anyone found a website other than the NBC one where they have a livestream of the equestrian events? Or the change to watch the whole thing afterwards? (especially interested in showjumping)


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

Chasin Ponies said:


> I'll just be glad if they don't have to euthanize any more horses because of Glanders. Two Olympic horses that were in quarantine have been put down so far and the games haven't even started.
> This is sickening especially when you consider that Glanders had been wiped out in N. America and most civilized countries since 1940. I hope we don't see this terrible disease come back to haunt us in the US.
> 
> The national press hasn't mentioned this but it's all over the equine press.
> ...


Where did you see that olympic horses were put down? As far as I see in that article it says an outbreak was traced to the facility in 2013 and two horses at the facility were put down back in 2015... It seems the facility has been declared safe now, I dont think they would ship the horses there if it wasnt...


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

i dont think there would be 58 horses going if that was an issue.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

What is "glanders"?,


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Chasin Ponies said:


> I'll just be glad if they don't have to euthanize any more horses because of Glanders. Two Olympic horses that were in quarantine have been put down so far and the games haven't even started.
> This is sickening especially when you consider that Glanders had been wiped out in N. America and most civilized countries since 1940. I hope we don't see this terrible disease come back to haunt us in the US.
> 
> The national press hasn't mentioned this but it's all over the equine press.
> ...


Your information is incredibly incorrect and the article you linked explains that the information is incorrect. NO Olympic horses have contracted glanders, and glanders WAS largely wiped out in Brazil (restricted to pockets) until a more recent outbreak. GERMANY also recently had a glanders outbreaked. What an uncivilized country :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

soo not impressed by the dressage riders so far. say japan and idk who this guy is who's horse is way behind the vertical the entire ride....


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

so whats yalls thoughts on the dressage portion so far?


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

ok i need FREE live stream links. the only way i found was a trial and i will NOT pay for an nbc sports app!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Not seen any of it yet,


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I believe the dressage you are seeing is eventing. Very different lol.

I was also excited to have a live stream then it wants me to sign up with my TV provider who while common (Charter) is apparently the ONLY one in the world not on their list....

Gonna see if I can get it through the TV, but I want to watch the horses 

Oooh!! Got it! Was able to sign in with Charter, so hopefully I'm good now!


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

KigerQueen said:


> soo not impressed by the dressage riders so far. say japan and idk who this guy is who's horse is way behind the vertical the entire ride....


I have seen many beautiful rides.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

i was thrown off a bit lol. im used to the more flowy dressage, i saw 3 rides and japans was kinda choppy in performance, the one after while it was a nice ride was behind the vertical the entire time, and thew one after was decent. the rider was everywhere and so where his legs though.

my trainer gets on me for moving too much with my legs or my seat (thats not in tune with the horse, she hates sloppy riding). so that may be where my tough judgement is coming from.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

so i gues im rooting for the Netherlands team. I have been fallowing the GLOCK horses on fb for a while and their horses GLOCK's Voice and GLOCK's Jonny are in rio and on the Netherlands team lol! so im looking for Edward Gal on Voice and Hans Peter Minderhoud on Johnson N.O.P to hopefully compete tomorrow!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

technically challenged here. can't find any way to view equestrian games except NBC or CBC broadcast. any other streaming service that is free, or darn cheap?


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

nope. nbc own ALL coverage rights for the USA. so the ONLY us allowed coverage for this years Olympics is owned by them. there is a very complicated way but i cant do it at work.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> technically challenged here. can't find any way to view equestrian games except NBC or CBC broadcast. any other streaming service that is free, or darn cheap?


Do you have cable, DirectTV, Dish, or another TV service provider? If so, go to 2016 Rio Olympic Games | NBC Olympics and login with the same login you use to access your TV service provider account. Once your account is verified, you should be able to find the Schedule or Search by all sports.

The next Equestrian event streamed live is Eventing Dressage (Day 2), for you it is at 6am PT Sunday.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

i have comcast cable (rip off artists of the decade). why do I have to log in?


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> i have comcast cable (rip off artists of the decade). why do I have to log in?



Why do you have to login into any website?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Kiger, I think the type/fitness (long and lean) of the horses as opposed to "regular" dressage horses really accentuates the stuff you are seeing. I did a few double takes looking up these riders that MUST be a good 6'5" just to find out they are perfectly average. Just very different. I enjoyed watching it though, but prefer "real" dressage and/or the cross country portion


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

see i thought the dressage portion of the olympics was "real" dressage so im expecting something spectacular at that level lol. like the best of the best at dressage. i watched the tests and i know two aspiring ladies who have journals hear could ride circles around some of the riders i saw today. at least i can hope for a good performance from these two


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

KigerQueen said:


> so i gues im rooting for the Netherlands team. I have been fallowing the GLOCK horses on fb for a while and their horses GLOCK's Voice and GLOCK's Jonny are in rio and on the Netherlands team lol! so im looking for Edward Gal on Voice and Hans Peter Minderhoud on Johnson N.O.P to hopefully compete tomorrow!


They both ride in Dressage though! This weekend is eventing (which includes the dressage you've been seeing) They start the 'real' dressage on the 10th!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

lol ok so there is real dressage XD! i have not lost my mind (im dabbling in dressage but i have lived mostly a western rider. all my dressage knowledge has been accumulated over like 6 months maybe) lol! then i expect a good performance from them regardless lol! i do enjoy the eventing though maybe im a bit hard on them in dressage.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

i found the TV schedule, for those like me who cannot stream..


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

now if only i had a tv... lol!


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

Rio Olympics 2016

Start Lists and scores


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I think the actual dressage will be televised starting Wednesday the 10th. The dressage shown, so far, has been the dressage phase of the three day eventing.

I will be rooting for Steffen Peters!

Was reading about the cross country course, and how dangerous it seems.... several of the riders needed to walk it a few times... doesn't sound good. Wish the riders would boycott a dangerous course like that. Hope for no horses or riders being killed or injured.

Schedule for the equestrian events...

http://nesn.com/2016/08/olympic-equestrian-2016-dates-start-times-tv-schedule-live-stream/


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Chasin Ponies said:


> I'll just be glad if they don't have to euthanize any more horses because of Glanders. Two Olympic horses that were in quarantine have been put down so far and the games haven't even started.
> This is sickening especially when you consider that Glanders had been wiped out in N. America and most civilized countries since 1940. I hope we don't see this terrible disease come back to haunt us in the US.
> 
> The national press hasn't mentioned this but it's all over the equine press.
> ...




I had not heard of this, so glad you posted this, thank you!

Gosh, it sounds awful. And humans can get it too.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

well a guy during the kayaking capsized after hitting a submerged sofa... not to mention the toxic water. the USA team is giving ALL their horses filtered water. yeah...


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

sooo i tried to use my mom Coxs info.... and apparently i cant use coxs for live streaming.... so close and yet so far...


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I am dying to get home so I can watch what I DVR'd while I'm at work today!


----------



## Samson5261 (Jul 25, 2013)

I just got done watching the cross country portion and I have to say that was nail biting scary for me! Only 3 or maybe 4 riders went completely clear with no time or jump faults! Sucks that team USA is out. I really like veronica(can't remember the riders name Lol) and the way she was running. I was really sad she took a nasty fall?.


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

I was disgusted watching the Chilean rider carlos lobos on ranco,that guy CANNOT RIDE,his overuse of his spurs digging at that poor horses sides the entire time he was out there was disgraceful.if were a judge I would have disqualified him there and then,even the camera crew picked up on it.see Chile 12.16pm first day of dressage.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

id the coarse THAT bad?! i herd rumours but wow... dont think Brazil will get the Olympics again after this.


----------



## Samson5261 (Jul 25, 2013)

They talk the entire time about how the experienced riders where talking about how hard it was gonna be. Top riders and horses had a really hard time with it. Most where happy just to finish and I know I don't remember so many being disqualified in the last olympics but I could be wrong.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

thats kinda BS. where is the over-site on the course construction? is there an organisation like the FEI overseeing that? i get a strong feeling this will be known as a botched Olympics. the one no one counts lol!


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

Chaz80 said:


> I was disgusted watching the Chilean rider carlos lobos on ranco,that guy CANNOT RIDE,his overuse of his spurs digging at that poor horses sides the entire time he was out there was disgraceful.if were a judge I would have disqualified him there and then,even the camera crew picked up on it.see Chile 12.16pm first day of dressage.


If it was as bad as you say it was, the rider would have been eliminated in the ring or as soon as he exited if there was evidence of blood. 

I watched him cross country today and he can ride. He jumped safely around an Olympic cross country course that caused many other experienced horses and riders to be eliminated or retire.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

For eventing I am DEFINITELY rooting for William Fox Pitt and Michael Jung but favor William Fox Pitt. I did not get to watch the cross country, so I don't know what happened! I want to really badly though!

Also on the eventing dressage and rider's being "sloppy" riding those event horses dressage is REALLY freaking hard to ride and make them accurate. Especially because quite a few of those horses looked very tense and I wouldn't blame that on the riders, it's a tense environment, those are very hot, fit horses that are at the highest levels of eventing. It's tough to ride a relaxed test on horses who are ready to gallop boldly over intimidating fences and through obstacles cross country. They're HARD to ride, plus they arent the quality (dressage wise) of actual dressage horses, so making the marks is tough. They're conformed differently and dont have the same quality of gaits. Granted I didn't watch all the riders, just the top 15. I just looked at some like wow they rode that really tactfully and well despite how difficult the horse looked to ride. Just saying it's too easy to criticize from the passenger seat and not sitting on those horses, feeling and experiencing what those riders are. I've ridden a lot of tricky horses and I can say how you "think" it should work in theory isnt always how it works it application. A lot of top level horses are excessively quirky and I tip my hat off to those riders for doing as well as they do on those horses. They are at the olympics for a reason, they can ride. 

For dressage I'm rooting for Carl Hester and Charlotte Dujardin. I also like Steffen Peters for the US and team Germany. I also really like Lara Griffith but she's in the reserve position for GB and Hubertus Schmidt. So team GB and team Germany for me. 

A lot of the dressage horses are incredibly hard to ride as well. You won't see it but a lot of those horses are incredibly hot, powerful and quirky. The best ones are usually tough to ride. I think sometimes people don't realize watching those top dressage horses how tricky and difficult those horses are to ride. It just shows you how skilled those riders are and how good they are at training/developing horses. It's tough.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

it was Not a purdy ride
https://archive.org/details/CarlosLobosMunozEnEquitacion


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

did not think about that when it came to the dressage test for evening. i was always taught dressage is ALL ABOUT relaxation. its the up-most important part. so i see tense "sloppy" rides and was thrown off.


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

updownrider said:


> If it was as bad as you say it was, the rider would have been eliminated in the ring or as soon as he exited if there was evidence of blood.
> 
> I watched him cross country today and he can ride. He jumped safely around an Olympic cross country course that caused many other experienced horses and riders to be eliminated or retire.


Just because there was no blood does not make it ok and did you SEE the guys dressage test?? Even my b/f who knows nothing about horses or riding commented on his overuse of the spurs,and riding cross country is totally different from dressage,are you actually defending this man???


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

Chaz80 said:


> Just because there was no blood does not make it ok and did you SEE the guys dressage test?? Even my b/f who knows nothing about horses or riding commented on his overuse of the spurs,and riding cross country is totally different from dressage,are you actually defending this man???


Whoa- there is no need be so harsh about an Olympic rider. Please keep this discussion civil.


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

Ok well he needs his spurs taken away from him until he learns to control his lower leg a little better and to learn to use his seat for impulsion rather than constantly jabbing at the poor horse.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am dissappointed. from the tone of the critisism I was expecting to see some truly monstrous riding, but really all I saw was a man who probably spends a lot more time in a jump saddle, isn't comfortable with cueing a horse with a long leg, and is a bit 'busy' with his ankles. I did not see an unhappy horse, nor did I see any sort of torture going on. maybe he doesn't ride pretty, but it wasn't as horrible as you all are painting it.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Just watched it. Yeah, he didn't have to keep using his legs like that, I don't even think the spurs were necessary...but then again, to each their own. Gah!


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

DanteDressageNerd said:


> For eventing I am DEFINITELY rooting for William Fox Pitt and Michael Jung but favor William Fox Pitt. I did not get to watch the cross country, so I don't know what happened! I want to really badly though!
> 
> Also on the eventing dressage and rider's being "sloppy" riding those event horses dressage is REALLY freaking hard to ride and make them accurate. Especially because quite a few of those horses looked very tense and I wouldn't blame that on the riders, it's a tense environment, those are very hot, fit horses that are at the highest levels of eventing. It's tough to ride a relaxed test on horses who are ready to gallop boldly over intimidating fences and through obstacles cross country. They're HARD to ride, plus they arent the quality (dressage wise) of actual dressage horses, so making the marks is tough. They're conformed differently and dont have the same quality of gaits. Granted I didn't watch all the riders, just the top 15. I just looked at some like wow they rode that really tactfully and well despite how difficult the horse looked to ride. Just saying it's too easy to criticize from the passenger seat and not sitting on those horses, feeling and experiencing what those riders are. I've ridden a lot of tricky horses and I can say how you "think" it should work in theory isnt always how it works it application. A lot of top level horses are excessively quirky and I tip my hat off to those riders for doing as well as they do on those horses. They are at the olympics for a reason, they can ride.
> 
> ...


I'm more than a little disappointed in a few members comments, honestly. Those horses are hotter than heck and the riders are all incredibly tactful. I don't like saying this usually, but all you girls DO ride and have been for a while - how about trying to sit on a 4* (or even a 1*) horse and see how you do.


Carlos actually had a very relaxed, albeit maybe a bit TOO relaxed, ride. His horse looked great and willing, and he is a very very good rider. Sure got his horse around the CC course today.


KigerQueen, plenty of upper-level true dressage riders have atrocious equitation and look like they have steel rods jammed up their backs, even if they're actually relatively relaxed.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't know much, if anything about eventing dressage. So I could definitely be wrong, we all judge when we're on the couch! LOL


----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

I was rooting for Albert Hermoso Farras in the eventing but he had three refusals on the cross country and was eliminated. :-( AHF is a real fighter, has made it to the top from very humble origins without a fat wallet to pay his way in this expensive sport, and his Olympic horse Hito was destined for the kill pen when he got him. I didn't get to see him ride: does anyone know if there are videos of all the riders in the cross country phase like that video of Carlos Lobos in the dressage?


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

EliRose said:


> I'm more than a little disappointed in a few members comments, honestly. Those horses are hotter than heck and the riders are all incredibly tactful. I don't like saying this usually, but all you girls DO ride and have been for a while - how about trying to sit on a 4* (or even a 1*) horse and see how you do.
> 
> You think riding one of them would be tough???you need to come ride my daughters pony!!!she ain't no dressage star but she will certainty give you a run for your money...even I won't ride her..riding one of them would be a breeze lol!!!
> I'm fed up of arguing about it now as you clearly don't know bad riding when you see it so hey ho never mind the just my opinion and I stick by it.
> Not out to offend anybody.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I was actually surprised at how much leg action some of those riders were using in the dressage phase - I couldn't use that much leg on any of my horses or they'd be really hyped up by it and the typical eventing horse is normally very hot off the leg.


Moving on
I watched some of the cross country phase last night and thought the course was horrible - not that the fences were 'rider frighteners' compared to some of the stuff you see at Badminton and Burghley but it looked and rode more like someone had laid out a lot of showjumping type fences around a large circuit with a few cross country one's thrown in for effect. Considering the number of eliminations and run out refusals from riders that you wouldn't expect to see that happen too I'm thinking it didn't really suit their horses
The heat and humidity must have been tough on the horses from the UK and Northern Europe, they haven't had any time at all to acclimatize to it


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

I watched his show jumping round. The commentators agree he can ride. "Super" and "accurate" we're words I remember they used. The round was beautiful. If anyone thinks otherwise, they do not understand English riding.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

jaydee said:


> I was actually surprised at how much leg action some of those riders were using in the dressage phase - I couldn't use that much leg on any of my horses or they'd be really hyped up by it and the typical eventing horse is normally very hot off the leg.
> 
> 
> Moving on
> ...


OMG! I watched some of the XC last night too- I didn't like the course at all. Especially seeing a few horses FALL, and stumble...yeah, that made me so nervous. :x:sad: Not the best XC course I've seen...I felt bad for the horses. Some did good, but others? Just a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

Like jaydee said if those horses were super hyped event/show jumpers why did they have to use so much leg in the dressage???
Jumping is soo different to dressage in the body position of the rider and the basic principle...you jump the jump,you stay on the horse...god knows I would not even stay on a horse over one of them jumps...so I admire them for their bravery and skill.
But dressage is about being quiet,collected rhythmical even,to flow WITH the horse and I understand that an event horse is different to a grand Prix dressage horse but the riding style is still the same and if you do more jumping than dressage you will obviously be better in the jumping phase than the dressage.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*Moderating*
Some posts have been edited and one removed 
Please could members try to stay 'professional' when voicing their opinions and also refrain from being sarcastic about other's opinions
The forum is all about discussion, we will never all agree about everything but we should allow others the right to have a different viewpoint on subjects without attacking them for it.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

i al glad i learnt that eventing dressage is different than the grand prix dressage. now that i know the difference i can appreciate it in a different way. as i said when i first saw it i thought they were the same and the same level. understanding the difference i can see it and know that yes its not prity like grand prix but its not necessarily wrong ether.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Bondre said:


> I was rooting for Albert Hermoso Farras in the eventing but he had three refusals on the cross country and was eliminated. :-( AHF is a real fighter, has made it to the top from very humble origins without a fat wallet to pay his way in this expensive sport, and his Olympic horse Hito was destined for the kill pen when he got him. I didn't get to see him ride: does anyone know if there are videos of all the riders in the cross country phase like that video of Carlos Lobos in the dressage?


 @Bondre- I could only find this little clip of his ride- the target time on course was 10 min, 15 sec, so obviously this is just a tiny slice :sad:


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

Not sure links are allowed? If not feel free to remove link and anyone can pm me for it  

On clarosports.com you can re-watch all the competitions, including full 5+hour footage of the cross country phase!! Thats where I watched  Not sure if its available from outside of Arg, but it looks like a spanish page? So I'm guessing yes, if not a plugin like Hola! can help you out. Commentary for xcountry was in english, for jumping in spanish.

Best thing is, they do live-streams of everything too


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

not available in the US


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Here is an article that starts "Burton started the day in second place after dressage..."

Riders React To The Rio Olympic Cross-Country | The Chronicle of the Horse

Some quotes:

_"Watching those first few horses you can see it’s asking questions all the way and a lot of them weren’t coming up with the answers.”_

_ "He’s so brave and honest, he just does it."_

_ "For the horse it was question after question after question. You get through one tough jump and then you come onto another tough jump and I’m so thankful I was on an old racehorse from Kentucky because he kept fighting the whole way home."_

_ "Then honestly she dug down and she gave it her all. I couldn’t have been more proud of A Little Romance today."_

_ “Yeah, my horse is a star! She’s a cross-country machine and tries her heart out. I just have to steer her and she’s does it for me, so what a star.”_

_ "“She’s fine. By the time I got back to the vet box she was jigging and trying to bite me.That’s her usual self. She’s a tough mare. I think she was more just winded. The mares, they are so stinking smart."_

I have no comment of any kind on the dressage tests. I do love a lot of comments by the riders in the article, and cannot image, in my wildest dreams, ever riding anything close to that level!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Here is one judge's take on The Difference Between Eventing Dressage and Competitive Dressage.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

An interesting comparison between the eventing we've just watched and some old footage from the 1976 Games in Bromont - the cross country course has changed so much and the standard of dressage not so much.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

I can't see the video posted, but a huge difference between 1976 eventing and current eventing is the long format vs. the short format. The short format does not include Roads and Tracks and Steeplechase.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I don't know why it won't open but if you click on the title it will open in YouTube
Its clips from the various phases.
As an 'older person' I remember Eventing in those years very well and feel more familiar with it than the modern version


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Another video from Bromont that's got better commentary - again for some reason you have to click on the title to open


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

I cant see that video either. :sad:

I see a long rectangle black box.

Edit- switched out of classic view and I can see the video.
Interesting to note that the leading dressage score (1st day) in 1976 = 58.75, leading dressage score in 2016 = 37.00


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

So do I but if I click on the title it will open the video.
I am seeing the same thing in a video Golden Horse has put on another thread so I guess the forum has another techie problem going on - I could look at her video by clicking on the title


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

I should probably take this to the help forum, but in classic view it was a rectangular black box with no title to click on.
In full view, I can see the title to click on, and I could watch the video.


----------



## RebAnneM (Aug 12, 2016)

*Horse shoes?*

I've honestly been out of the horse world for a while, especially the high performance side of things. I have been seeing close ups on the hooves during piaffe/passage and I've seen a very interesting horse shoe a few times now. It covers more of the sole of the foot, and has large cut outs, probably to remove dirt, rocks, etc. 

What is this called? What is their main purpose?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Updownrider - I've reported it to the techie guys


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

sounds like a synthetic shoe. they allow the hoof to flex more and add shock absorption like sneakers. I use them on two of my horses and they work VERY well. im using the Duplo shoes on my gelding. i would bet the german team is using them since thats where they are made and what they are made for.


----------



## RebAnneM (Aug 12, 2016)

Those looks cool!

Not what I was seeing. They looked like this. 

From what I found, they are called "Aluminum Combo Bar Shoe-Cut Out The Lateral Or Medial Support You Dont Need" on Ken Davis' website


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Found this inspiring. I loved it.
Gold Map: U.S. equestrians are inspired by their horses | NBC Olympics
That is NOT what I copied and pasted. Phooey. Maybe I'll try again (maybe not)
http://www.nbcolympics.com/video/story-laura-graves-and-diddy
THIS is the story I liked so much!


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

Team USA Reveals Its Rio Routine and Desire To Win Gold ? Noelle Floyd

This is an interview with the US Show Jumping team on the Noelle Floyd website.
Noelle Floyd has some great interviews, video, and pictures of the show jumping riders. 

Show Jumping starts Sunday!


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Chaz80 said:


> I was disgusted watching the Chilean rider carlos lobos on ranco,that guy CANNOT RIDE,his overuse of his spurs digging at that poor horses sides the entire time he was out there was disgraceful.if were a judge I would have disqualified him there and then,even the camera crew picked up on it.see Chile 12.16pm first day of dressage.


Yet he is is the Olympics, and well let's face it, we aren't.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

sarahfromsc said:


> Yet he is is the Olympics, and well let's face it, we aren't.


He made that treacherous CC course look like a cakewalk.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

EliRose said:


> He made that treacherous CC course look like a cakewalk.



It doesn't make him a great dressage rider and that was, I think, the original negative comment about him.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

jaydee said:


> It doesn't make him a great dressage rider and that was, I think, the original negative comment about him.


There was insinuation that he was abusive and a poor rider in general.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

He was one of several riders that were using a lot of leg/spur on their horses - I don't think he was the worst of them actually or the poorest of the riders in that dressage phase. 
At a time when the traditional TB is being pushed out of the sport in favour of the WB because they're supposed to give riders the edge in the dressage phase now that the long form of eventing has gone I personally was expecting to see a higher standard than I did. 
Since he's not someone that many Brits would even know existed prior to this event I don't think the person who commented about his dressage performance would even know what he was like over jumps so I don't think the poor riding was aimed at anything but the dressage
From his point of view (and the others that were riding in a similar way) its very risky to use too much spur on a thin skinned clipped out horse because the slightest hint of an abrasion will result in elimination
If his dressage test had been better he'd have been in a medal position so I'm sure whoever trains him in that discipline will have pointed it out to him by now. If you consider that William Fox Pitt was leading in that phase, went clear in the showjumping but scored a lot of faults cross country (possibly because his brain is still not as sharp as it should be) yet still finished in a higher place you understand how important a good dressage test is
On top of that Equestrian sports are hovering on the edge of being pushed out of the Olympics so playing into the hands of groups that think any use of spurs is awful isn't a good idea when riders are on such a huge global platform. Two showjumpers were eliminated for excessive use of the whip and spurs respectively - not sure how bad they looked compared to all the jabbing some of the riders were doing in that dressage arena


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm almost finished watching what I DVR'd. Just need to watch a little more of the showjumping and the final round. Have yet to checkout the dressage yet, but I will.
I saw one of the riders fall off (I think he was from Brazil?) and whew! It was probably the most smooth fall I've ever seen. He even put the pole back up onto the cups for the jump afterward. LOL, talk about cool! I felt bad because he was doing so well.


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

Yay charlotte i knew we could do it,omg valegro is a legend!!!!


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

I was rooting for Charlotte also. But how I wanted Laura Graves to win bronze. Oh well. The Germans were good and deserved to win silver and bronze.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I was cheering for Charlotte and Valegro - the girl who's had to work with horses to get to where she is and the horse that was bought for a really low price because no one thought he was worth bothering with make competing at this level a possible for anyone with a dream and the passion to make it happen


----------



## 3Horses2DogsandaCat (Apr 19, 2016)

The story of Laura Graves and Diddy | NBC Olympics
THIS is the story I liked so much![/QUOTE]

I loved her story too. It's a great reminder to keep working for your goals and not give up. Many of the horse and riders' stories were inspirational, not that I have any Olympic goals;-)


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Is there a way to rewatch the equestrian ones without having to have a dvr, I haven't had tv for years but I am having no luck on the website. Do I have to just wait?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

SorrelHorse said:


> Is there a way to rewatch the equestrian ones without having to have a dvr, I haven't had tv for years but I am having no luck on the website. Do I have to just wait?


It might be available online. USA TV. I think. It's on the on demand as well for me, but might be different depending on what provider you have.


----------



## Phantomrose (Jul 25, 2016)

I was also very happy with Charlotte and Valegro's win. They really deserved it, and you can see the happiness, and tears in her eyes after she was done with her freestyle.


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

Phantomrose said:


> I was also very happy with Charlotte and Valegro's win. They really deserved it, and you can see the happiness, and tears in her eyes after she was done with her freestyle.


Ok I admit it,few tears in my eyes as well when she got her score!!!!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Gutted that the Brits are out of the jumping


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Saw some lovely dressage horses. But, am disgusted by a few of the riders out there who are very well known for using rollkur, I truly HATE seeing these people. And that "feel good" story about that one female rider (I can't spell her name or remember it all), pulling her horse out of competition because she "cared" so much for her horse that was off..... well, she is apparently known very well for using rollkur. I'm disgusted.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

KigerQueen said:


> see i thought the dressage portion of the olympics was "real" dressage so im expecting something spectacular at that level lol. like the best of the best at dressage. i watched the tests and i know two aspiring ladies who have journals hear could ride circles around some of the riders i saw today. at least i can hope for a good performance from these two
> 
> Edward Gal & Glock's Voice, CDI W Amsterdam. 82.100 % - YouTube



His horses are gorgeous, I hate to bring anyone down, but I think people should know about rollkur. Sadly, Gal uses rollkur (aka torture for the poor horse).


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Show jumping on NBC this morning, I'll watch most of it, but I think I will turn the channel when McLain Ward is up, just don't understand why he is allowed to compete.


----------



## SansPeurDansLaSelle (May 6, 2013)

Remali said:


> Show jumping on NBC this morning, I'll watch most of it, but I think I will turn the channel when McLain Ward is up, just don't understand why he is allowed to compete.


Why? Because of things his father did when he was all but a kid? McLain has worked hard to have a clean record through his competitive years and is a brilliant rider.


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

Luce73 said:


> Rooting for the Dutch team in showjumping, *and also for Argentine Matias Albarracin since he rides at our 'sister' stable and I've met him a couple of times, he's a really nice guy *


WOOT MATIAS MADE IT TO THE FINALE :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 
(Everyone at my barn is freaking out lol)

Congrats to any Frenchies on your gold! And well done to the USA and Germany for Silver and Bronze


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I still have to watch the final round! *tries to refrain from seeing spoilers* LOL, jk. I'm still going to watch!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

SansPeurDansLaSelle said:


> Why? Because of things his father did when he was all but a kid? McLain has worked hard to have a clean record through his competitive years and is a brilliant rider.


Well, there is that, and his father is still involved by the way. But, also because of the things McLain himself did.

Nothing brilliant about someone who puts sharp plastic pins in his horse's boots.... not to mention the other awful crap he has done to horses.

McLain Ward Suspended and Fined by AHSA | TheHorse.com


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

That cross-country course was absolutely insane. I hope the horse who did a face plant into the ground is okay. Does anyone know which horse that was? And if he was okay afterwards?

Really, they are lucky no one got killed. 

I don't understand why they needed to make the course that difficult. I've done much smaller cross country courses myself (2ft), and that was loads of fun, but I don't see the point in potentially crippling your horse. Certainly not worth the risk to me. 

I do wonder how much was edited out for tv purposes.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Remali said:


> Well, there is that, and his father is still involved by the way. But, also because of the things McLain himself did.
> 
> Nothing brilliant about someone who puts sharp plastic pins in his horse's boots.... not to mention the other awful crap he has done to horses.
> 
> McLain Ward Suspended and Fined by AHSA | TheHorse.com


His father has been dead for years.



No horses were injured on the CC course.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

Remali said:


> Well, there is that, and *his father is still involved by the way.* But, also because of the things McLain himself did.
> 
> Nothing brilliant about someone who puts sharp plastic pins in his horse's boots.... not to mention the other awful crap he has done to horses.
> 
> McLain Ward Suspended and Fined by AHSA | TheHorse.com


Are you freaking kidding me? Barney Ward DIED years ago. He is *NOT* still involved. Get your facts straight before you post. 

If you want to know why McLain can still compete, read the FEI rules, not internet gossip. 

If you can't watch McLain, I hope you turned off your stream when Phillip Dutton competed and won the bronze medal last week because he was disqualified from a previous Olympics for illegal boots. I hope you turned your stream off when Ludger Beerbaum was jumping this week because he was disqualified in a previous Olympics for illegal drugs in his horse's system. Because of that, the German team had to give back the team Gold Medal. I hope you did not watch Jur Vrieling, Stephan De Freitas Barcha, and Cassio Rivetti in the team show jumping competition. Those riders were disqualified for excessive use of whip or spurs and causing blood on their horses in the earlier rounds this week, but because they were members of a team they were allowed to compete in the team competition. 

I am not defending any of the actions of the riders, but if a rider is given a suspension with a set time, the rider sits the time out. Unless the suspension is for life, then the rider may compete again.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Can anyone give the backstory (or link) as to why George Morris is no longer US coach?

Those show jumping fences were so intimidating. It takes a special person to have the confidence to even attempt those fences.

It was disappointing though to hear about riders eliminated for rough treatment of their horses.

ETA: so thrilled for Charlotte and Valegro! Did anyone see the funny article going around this morning about Valegro wanting his medal (crude language warning...) http://newsthump.com/2016/08/15/wheres-my-fcking-medal-demands-horse

They also shared some great photos on Facebook of both horses back home and turned out in their paddocks, just being horses. So great to see!


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

Remali said:


> not to mention the other awful crap he has done to horses.


I'm not done.

What "other awful crap has he done to his horses"?


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

egrogan said:


> Can anyone give the backstory (or link) as to why George Morris is no longer US coach?
> 
> Those show jumping fences were so intimidating. It takes a special person to have the confidence to even attempt those fences.
> 
> ...


IIRC he had simply retired from all the international craziness to focus on his private clients and his clinics. The former chef d'equipe of Team Brazil's contract ended and was not renewed earlier this year because of money troubles. Morris is personal friends with several of Team Brazil's riders and accepted the position - I believe he will only be with them this Olympics.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

EliRose said:


> IIRC he had simply retired from all the international craziness to focus on his private clients and his clinics. The former chef d'equipe of Team Brazil's contract ended and was not renewed earlier this year because of money troubles. Morris is personal friends with several of Team Brazil's riders and accepted the position - I believe he will only be with them this Olympics.


Thanks @EliRose!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The cross country course was tough because it was more technical than the sort of courses that the Brits, US and a lot of the other nations are used too, the fences themselves in terms of height/width were no more challenging than you see at that level anywhere. 
No serious injuries in horses or riders (Eventing) have been reported - and media sites like Horse and Hound don't avoid that sort of news


I haven't seen any of the showjumping yet so can't comment on how hard that was - but these horses are used to big courses, if anything was against some of them that aren't used too it it was the heat and humidity


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

EliRose said:


> His father has been dead for years.
> 
> 
> 
> No horses were injured on the CC course.


McLain and Barney still were involved with horses, _together_, _after_ what Barney did. Barney doesn't matter anyway, McLain can abuse horses pretty good on his own, obviously. Why would anyone defend someone like him? It's nauseating what McLain did, and no doubt still continues to do.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

updownrider said:


> I'm not done.
> 
> What "other awful crap has he done to his horses"?


Putting sharp objects in horses' boots are OK, and giving a horse cocaine is OK, and any number of other things done? I am not talking about his team, I am talking about _McLain_. He has been banned and suspended due to these things. That's all I need to know. The apple doesn't fall far from the tree.


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

The Brits have done it again...well done nick knew we could do it!!!!!!


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

egrogan said:


> Can anyone give the backstory (or link) as to why George Morris is no longer US coach?
> 
> Those show jumping fences were so intimidating. It takes a special person to have the confidence to even attempt those fences.
> 
> ...


Haha yes my daughter showed me that I thought it rather amusing lol!!!!! No doubt he will be treated like the superstar he is


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

Remali said:


> Putting sharp objects in horses' boots are OK, and giving a horse cocaine is OK, and any number of other things done? I am not talking about his team, I am talking about _McLain_. He has been banned and suspended due to these things.



Where did you get the idea that I think putting sharp objects in a horse's boot are OK? You need to go back and read what I wrote. I said I was not defending any of the actions of the riders.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Well done Nick - he certainly set a pace, only horse to do three clear rounds.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Amazing performance by Nick and Big Star - when you consider that the horse has been off for so long recovering from an injury and Nick has had all sorts of accidents and replacement parts it was some feat to win at this level. The fences were huge.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Just amazing, like he's got some invisible wings


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

^^ Gravity? What's that?


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

Olympic heroes: Congratulations Nick and Big Star! | World of Showjumping

This link is from World of Showjumping and has pictures of Nick's groom crying. Nick paid tribute to him, saying he has been with Nick for 31 years and spends about 9 hours a day with Big Star. When someone said to me on this thread they didn't care about the team [behind a rider], they have no idea how much the team matters at this level.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I agree Jaydee, the grooms spend a lot of time with 'their' horses. When I went for an interview with my late boss he asked me,"What is the worse thing about me employing you?" 

I had to think about it and my reply was, "Well, _your_ horses will no longer be yours, they will be mine." 

He laughed and said he thought that would probably be a good thing. Hence I worked for him until his death, over twenty years. 


Grooms become attached to 'their' horses. I know when in jump racing that nothing was more upsetting than loosing a horse in a race, the grooms were always more upset than the owners and the trainer was always upset too.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Riders like Nick should be an inspiration to us more senior people - he makes me feel guilty when I moan about my little aches and pains - apparently he has to use some sort of a ladder to get on a horse now as it hurts him to do it any other way!!
There was also the New Zealand lady competing in her first Olympic dressage in her 60's and she looked such a strong rider, lots of core strength.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Nick Skelton stated competing young horses for Ted and Liz Edgar many moons ago. I remember him raging in the Foxhunters Regionals amd then Ted Edgar rode the horse in the finals amd it didn't go nearly as well for him.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I saw them a lot as they were based in the Midlands so local to me - Ted won the George V Gold Cup one year on a horse that had previously been an American rodeo horse called Uncle Max. He must have spent a lot of time in the US because he was one of the first UK horse years to have an American style barn system for stabling
Was it Ted that organized the camel racing at HOYS?


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh gosh, I had forgotten about the camel racing! Was it at HOYS or Olympia? 

Wherever it was a good laugh.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I can't remember and can't find it on YT either - how annoying!!!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

updownrider said:


> Are you freaking kidding me? Barney Ward DIED years ago. He is *NOT* still involved. Get your facts straight before you post.
> 
> If you want to know why McLain can still compete, read the FEI rules, not internet gossip.
> 
> ...


Excuse me, why so angry, and what do you care that I do not like McLain Ward. As for "internet gossip", pardon me, are you involved in dressage at all in any way? It is very common knowledge, the "things" that McLain has done. And FWIW I know several people still involved in training and showing dressage, one friend is a USDF gold medalist. We are aware of the rules.... And by the way McLain Ward is no stranger to being suspended and fined. So, please so not tell me to get my facts straight.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

updownrider said:


> I'm not done.
> 
> What "other awful crap has he done to his horses"?



Excuse me, well* I *am "done". It's stupid to argue. You like McLain Ward. I don't. I seriously do not understand why this bothers you. I was into dressage and h/j, I am no longer now, but that doesn't mean I am not informed. I still have friends who still do both, they train and they show, jumpers and dressage. I still enjoy watching dressage and hunter/jumper, just no longer belong to any more clubs and no longer show. Been involved with horses since 1965, loved every minute of it, but do not care to follow riders who use abusive practices. If you follow any of the show circuit, or know people who do, it is pretty common knowledge who the riders/trainers are who have been suspended and/or who are abusive, dressage and h/j... or any other riding discipline for that matter.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

In any form of sport you are going to get people who try and cheat. It might be, with horses, rapping (using something that if a horse hits a pole it hurts) or drugs in other athletes. 

A lot of these cheats get caught, probably a lot escape the authorities eagle eyes. 

It is wrong, it is cheating and those caught deserve the bans.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Remali said:


> Putting sharp objects in horses' boots are OK, and giving a horse cocaine is OK, and any number of other things done? I am not talking about his team, I am talking about _McLain_. He has been banned and suspended due to these things. That's all I need to know. The apple doesn't fall far from the tree.


Many people who know me know I am not a Ward fan, either. I rode at shows with McClaine's dad, Barney, who murdered beautiful horses for insurance money. When McClaine was caught with sharp plastic pieces in his horse's boots, I thought "yup, apple doesn't fall far from the tree". It's sad that such a talented rider would put winning before his horses, at least on the times he was caught and suspended.

I got so fed up with the show world, that I took some years off.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

LOLOL!!

Some friends and I were laughing about wearing our show clothes while watching, so we could get into the atmosphere. I told them I ought to put my shadbelly and tophat on for dressage and they all told me I had to do it.

So, one of my very few selfies (sorry for the blur). I just can't believe my shad still fits, after years in the closet!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you skinny lil' thing! that wouldn't go half way around me. do it again, without the blur!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

@Allison Finch-that is amazing! Thank you for sharing with us. As if we needed one more reason to celebrate your awesomeness


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'm depressed. I can't fasten up any of my old jackets - they need to stretch about 2 inches or I need to shed about 2 inches
Sticking pins in a wax effigy of Allison now!!!!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Dee, you have no worries if it is only 2 inches!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

You look great Allison! I could maybe get partway into my old show clothes, ha.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

egrogan said:


> @Allison Finch-that is amazing! Thank you for sharing with us. As if we needed one more reason to celebrate your awesomeness


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

@Allison Finch, hey namesake! I'm Allison too!  

That's so awesome it fits still, LOL my old breeches even had to get tossed because they got smaller, since I hadn't rode in like 4-5 years (college/work). Lucky you!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


>


Allison, I'm afraid my (bad) sense of humor got swallowed up by the Internet...so many of you on here have such amazing horse stories and experience to share, and well, I think it's pretty awesome you've got a lifetime of great memories like what you posted here. That's all I meant-hope no offense taken!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

egrogan said:


> Allison, I'm afraid my (bad) sense of humor got swallowed up by the Internet...so many of you on here have such amazing horse stories and experience to share, and well, I think it's pretty awesome you've got a lifetime of great memories like what you posted here. That's all I meant-hope no offense taken!


Offense??

Hardly. You were good for the ego!


----------

